# A/W iWHEELS question?



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Heelo, can anyone enlighten me on a/w iwheels, are they pancake chassis are inline ? 

They have caught my attention, never saw one except pics, one site showed cahssi as an inline ... appareciate any info on them , good or bad !

thanks:wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok to make my post right here is what the iWheel cars are. 

http://www.autoworldstore.com/c-5-slot-cars.aspx?SearchTerm=iWheel


They have both the inline cars and pancake cars.


----------



## Rustlers Revenge (Mar 7, 2018)

It has been a long time since I was last around slot cars. Now back into it big time and have to ask the question most will think..."what"?

What exactly are iwheels slot cars and why are they so expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## Rustlers Revenge (Mar 7, 2018)

*iwheels - My Burning Desire To Know*

It has been a long time since I was last around slot cars. Now starting to get back into it big time and have to ask the question most will think..."what"?

What exactly are iwheels slot cars and why are they so expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The iWheels cars are mostly nearly all white with white tires, only the NASCAR types are inline cars. It looks like there is a $10 premium charged for the iWheels version of each car. In my opinion the premium is much too high, if you don't want to pay it get the regular version.
Years ago when these were called Johnny Lightning cars there was a white car packed in each case. If I recall correctly the cars in a case would all be from the same series and the white car was the white version of one of that series. There was no telling which white car would be in a case. If you were obsessed with collecting the white cars you could buy cars by the case, you would have to buy a lot of cases to get a complete set. Dealers would normally buy cars by the case anyway and they would sell the white cars with a huge markup. I believe that at the time private people could buy the cars by the case and get a discounted price. I know someone that ran races at his house. He bought dozens of cases of Johnny Lightning cars and had a complete collection of the white cars. He was able to sell the duplicate white cars on ebay for enough money to pay for everything. At his races the podium finishers got the regular cars as prizes. I ended up with 35-40 of those.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rustlers Revenge said:


> It has been a long time since I was last around slot cars. Now back into it big time and have to ask the question most will think..."what"?
> 
> What exactly are iwheels slot cars and why are they so expensive?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, 
Bubba (The Senile) 123 Here.. yup, I'm 60, & got the "Bugg" about 7-ish years ago too...

In My Opinion, "I-Wheels" are just a "Marketing-Ploy"...
They "Look" the LEAST-REALISTIC of ALL the AW's.. (I'm a Realist/High-Detail Collector) Plus, You $$ Pay $$ for basically, for a PLAIN; "Model-Kit-Car".. Oh, They have "Some" detailing-lines, but that's about It...

"Opinions", are like Ears,(Most folks have @ least several) & will very.. 
& YES They ARE Much-More "Rare"... If Yer into That.. KOOL!!! 0

If any of ya's want to yak/gab with an 'ol Senile "Gas-Bag"...
Me' Email is; 
[email protected]

You DO-NOT have to "Agree" with Me ....
(Or Each-Other for that Matter..) :thumbsup:
Just some "Old-Kids" getting back into Their Toys !! :grin2:

Will do My best, to Honestly "Help" with anything I can (Parts/Where-Ta's-Finds' 'Em.. Ect.)

and as Always; "WELCOME TO HOBBY-TALK !!!"

Bubba (The Senile) 123 ((Pete Perry)) :willy_nilly:

You CAN; "PM" Me here, but My email, will get You a Faster-Response ...


----------



## Rustlers Revenge (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Took awhile to get back to you as I am currently abroad with very poor internet.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Rustlers Revenge (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Bubba and you will be hearing from me.

I am not trying to collect but perhaps will go down that road at some point although I probably have already bought some that will never see the track. First track I ever had was Model Motoring so that tells you my age. Bought Tyco for the kids as the track from the 60's grew legs. I ended up with the Tyco and took it with me when I moved to the Philippines. Now rather than enlarge the Tyco set I started accumulating AFX on eBay and have made off with two Giant and three Hugh sets cheap, all total over 300 feet. I have a plan for all of these but that is for another time.

As for cars I have bought many variations of AFX, JL, AW and Tyco. Fun part will be to run them all understanding each one's limitations. 

I do want to thank this forum for the great information it holds.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you are finding a home here at HobbyTalk Paul. :cheers2:


Sounds like AW is testing the on ramp to the chase road with slot cars. I have gone through it with baseball cards and diecast and it helps and hurts the hobby at the same time....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Iwheels and White Lightnings from Playing Mantis/Johnny Lightning, which is now Auto World, have been around since the inception of their slot cars.
yes, an attempt to create collectibles right out of the gate and in reference to other hobby collectibles


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have lots of slot cars, but I do not collect them, I race or at least run them all. Most of a collector's cars would just sit on the shelf. If you think that you might want to collect iWheels you would be better off starting right now because they are only going to get more expensive when they are out of production.


----------

